# GL-4 Gear Oil for Sentra Transaxle



## berserker (Aug 3, 2011)

After 3 days of Internet searches and forum reading, talking to Aamco Transmissions, a Nissan dealer service and and parts depts, a commercial Chevron lubricating oils distributor, O'reilly Autoparts, Autozone Autoparts, 2 Napa Autoparts, and Pep Boys Autoparts.....

I came to the conclusion that there may indeed be an issue with the wrong gear oils being used in Nissan transaxles and transmissions.

Forums and other websites pretty much paint a picture that indicates that Nissans (at least my 1989 Sentra and possibly other models through 2000) have soft "yellow metal" (bronze/brass) parts in the transaxles that can be damaged by sulfur compounds added to GL-5 class lubricants and that GL-4 series gear oils should be used per manufacturer recommendation.

Some GL-5 lubes (such as Chevron Delo) supposedly use Boron based additives that don't cause issues. Also, Redline, Amsoil, and maybe some others produce synthetic gear oils that are ok for GL-4 applications.

Universally, all the stores, shops , and the dealer I spoke to say they use/sell GL-5 gear oils for GL-4 applications and that Gl-5 is "better than" Gl-4 because the number is higher (just like "it's louder cause the dial goes to 11 instead of 10" from Spinal Tap 

My reading convinces me that Gl-4 vs Gl-5 for gear oils is more like Type-F vs Dexron when talking automatic tranny fluid - apples vs oranges - yet the dealer, service shops, and autoparts stores firmly believe it's like the motor oil api specs where "bigger number is better"

In any case, I finally found some GL-4 non-synthetic gear oil locally -Riebes Napa Auto Parts in Citrus Heights,CA had StaLube Hypoid Gear Oil 85W-90 GL-4 for $19.99/gal. (also had Redline synthetic for $43/gal)

Did my drain and fill and waiting to see how it shifts (it was fine before, just a bit low, needed to be topped off, and decided to change it out instead).

Just my 2 cents worth on the Nissan GL-4 Gear Oil issue.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I've been using Amsoil in my 5 speed for a while now, no problems and it shifts really good.


----------

